# Need a REALLY good P-51 reference



## weinace (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi!

I've built up a fairly decent Fw190 collection of books, but am e-mailing to ask if anyone can recommend a really good P-51 book (or a couple) to 'balance' my collection.

Any advice would be most welcome.

thanks,

weinace


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

I have found the Detail Scale series on the P-51 to be quite informative won't break the bank. I believe there are 2 volumes.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2013)

How about this...







Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh now that looks tasty


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 9, 2013)

Take a look here:

Amazon.com: p-51 mustang: Books

You might find what you are looking for.


----------



## weinace (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply wil, immediately, lcheck them out !


----------



## weinace (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for title will check out local book shop!!


----------



## weinace (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank for link, will check out when wife's not about!!!


----------

